# USA RV web site



## 97076 (Dec 30, 2005)

The RV NET web site open roads forum has a lot of great info about RV'ing.
This sit is where I heard about Motorhome Facts.

http://www.rv.net/


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi pamperedcampers, joined recently but haven't posted yet, also member of irv2.net posted on their a few times and rvforum.net. good sites.

irv2 members have been advising on my idea for location of lpg tanks on the roof; at the moment its 5 to 1 against :lol: 

Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi all. If you want to join American RV Forum's? Then you must vist:-

http://www.rvlivin.com/

Almost a year old and one of THE best. IMHO. :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi JSW your only saying that because you have been promoted to traveler

Olley


----------



## 97081 (Dec 31, 2005)

*RV Site*

Another good site for rvers is: www.rvamerica.com.....this site has bulletin board and at around 9 PM eastern time, US, the chat room has several folks chatting bout rving and other matters...good place to obtain information.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi JSW your only saying that because you have been promoted to traveler
> 
> Olley


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: good one Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi JSW your only saying that because you have been promoted to traveler
> 
> Olley


 8O Guess what? I'm an Heavy Hitter too. :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: BTW. Here is another one that has a Welshman as it's Moderator:-

>>> RV Community <<<


----------

